

PuzzleScript is an open-source HTML5 puzzle game engine - xedarius
http://www.puzzlescript.net/index.html

======
rtpg
So this is for "block pusshing" games. Maybe the domain space is bigger than I
can imagine at the moment, but at least it's an interesting application of
declarative programming

One thing I don't get: [>Player|Crate] ->[>Player|>Crate]... does > mean
'right' or does it mean 'towards'?

